# New Boxster S or Used C4S



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Just wanted to get some feed back on this thougt, as I'm considering changing my TT in a year to 18 months, and wonder what fellow car enthusiasts thought of the aforementioned question


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Used Carrera 2. Don't be tempted by a wide bodied 996.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

er.... Why not??

I'd be sure to go for a wide bodied 996 C4S. Its got a better foot print which means better handling and also a better road presence IMHO.

Would never by a Boxster. Sooner have a 993 C4S or even an standard Coupe than a Boxster. Just don't like having an entry level car. better a low spec or old top car than an average to high spec Entry level car, again IMHO.

C4S is PHAT


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Brontasaurus had a huge footprint but was a nightmare handling in the wet.


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

New Boxster 'S' all the way. Great handling, almost as quick as a 997 C2, practical (from a luggage perspective), much nicer interior on the 987 boxster than 993/996 shape 911.

I was faced with the same choice a few months ago and went for the Boxster.

James


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> er.... Why not??
> 
> I'd be sure to go for a wide bodied 996 C4S. Its got a better foot print which means better handling and also a better road presence IMHO.
> 
> ...


That is a load of bull.

The C2 is not an "entry level" car, some would say this is the car to go for, rwd more fun, better handling.

Though the S is a very sexy car, my next car would be a C2 996.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

2 totally different cars !

like comparing TT to A3 (er..... ain't they the same ?)

C4S is a great car... so is the S !

depends on your needs..... C4s is Â£50k+ but the S is Â£40k

as forget for the clowns who think this C4S can't handle, it's a 911 .. they all do !

give then a drive, S is more nimble.. C4S is the power house and of course it's a 911..


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sundeep993 said:


> as forget for the clowns who think this C4S can't handle, it's a 911 .. they all do !


Not saying it doesn't handle, driven both a C4S and Turbo (996) and it was fab.

Just saying the C2 feels different, more of a racer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > as forget for the clowns who think this C4S can't handle, it's a 911 .. they all do !
> ...


not you ! you know them !!!

folk who wittle on how they don't handle....... they know nothing ! :roll:


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Be very careful with the water coolers. There are BIG problems with engines. Rear Main Seal failure and broken crankshafts... just ask Jackie! The good engines are in the 996 GT2, GT3 and Turbo: they have a derivative of the air cooled motors.

Like Sundeep and I, get yourself a real Porker... an air cooled one! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jamesl said:


> New Boxster 'S' all the way. Great handling, almost as quick as a 997 C2, practical (from a luggage perspective), much nicer interior on the 987 boxster than 993/996 shape 911.
> 
> I was faced with the same choice a few months ago and went for the Boxster.
> 
> James


I drove a mates brand new model S at the weekend briefly. It was fabulous - even better than old S that I last remember driving. Quality is better than any 996 I can recall. Looks subtly different. A great car indeed.

He had the 19" wheels and had also ticked seemingly every option box. Cancelled a SLK AMG55 for it as supply was quicker. Paid cash too.  City boys eh? :wink:


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

City boys indeed.

I have a 986 Boxster courtesy car at the moment (someone crashed into my 987 after 5 weeks), and there is no comparison between old and new models. In all aspects apart from maybe brake feel the 987 is a far superior car.

I really recommend test driving the 987 shape 'S'. Are there really 911 C4S on the used market for the same price as a Boxster?

James


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jamesl said:


> Are there really 911 C4S on the used market for the same price as a Boxster?


Would be surprised. Of all the 996's, the C4S seems to be holding up the best (not an expert though, this is just from cursory glances through used car sites etc)


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I`d rather buy a classic 911 of any age than a Boxster. As has been stated above all 911`s are superb , but the Boxster is just a poor mans substitute so why bother ?. Get a 1973 911 RS for arguements sake its still a better buy than a Boxster IMHO. Loads of excellent classic 911`s to choose from and specialists to look after them . The Boxster has its place I suppose but its not a car I`d even consider buying with my own money. Just not special enough at anything.


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

> get yourself a real Porker... an air cooled one


 [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

CapTT said:


> the Boxster is just a poor mans substitute


 [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Blimey opened a can of worms!

Good to get input.

I had a 986 Boxster S and have driven the 987 S and enjoyed it... but not as much as I'd hoped.

At the moment there is approx a 5 k difference between a high Spec boxster S and a Used 02 plate C4S.

It amazes me how many people consider a Boxster a "Poor Mans Porsche"

Just 'cos it doesn't have the 911 history / heritage it is immediately dismissed by many. How wrong they are in my opinion (and not just becuase I had one  )

As I'm waiting a bit the price will come down a bit more on a C4S

I got hit hard by depreciation on my boxster(it was brand spanking new), 9k in 9 months! So that's why the C4s is tempting, and I think it's the niceset looking of the bunch, and practical in the UK with rain, rain and more rain.

Insurance was cheaper on the 4S on a quote too....

But agree with the interior, I do like it in the 987, esp in Cocoa Brown! (not everyone's taste I know!)

If I had the dosh I'd wait and get a 987 4S (if they do one) but ho hum, I consider myself lucky to have the decsion to choose between a Boxster S and a used 911


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

It's a nice choice to have to make Bilen  Whichever way you go be sure to post some pics.

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'd also be considering the Caymen (another stupid name from Stuttgard :roll: ) which looks like it will be the 'best handling Porsche' with it's credentials. I should imagine Porsche product marketing will be looking to slow it down so it does not encraoch on the entry 997 sales too much. :wink:

Choices, choices. 8)


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

jamesl said:


> New Boxster 'S' all the way. Great handling, almost as quick as a 997 C2, practical (from a luggage perspective), much nicer interior on the 987 boxster than 993/996 shape 911.
> 
> I was faced with the same choice a few months ago and went for the Boxster.
> 
> James


A friend of mine was faced with the same choice a few months ago and went for a loaded new S.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> That is a load of bull.
> 
> The C2 is not an "entry level" car, some would say this is the car to go for, rwd more fun, better handling.
> 
> Though the S is a very sexy car, my next car would be a C2 996.


easy tiger... I was saying the boxster is entry level... :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Ah the old air cooled vs water jacket raises its head again...

I'm an air cooled fan I must confess. If nothing else, the noise is just more evocative of the racing legend that is Porsche.

Boxster is a great car. don't get me wrong. but to me alone it does not have the pedigree of the 911 in the same way that the 928 (intended originally to replace the 911!!) lacked it too.

The 911 is a legend and no other car baring the same badge can currently rival its appeal to me. I'm almost embarrased to admit that If I could not have a 911 but had to have a porsche, without equivocation it would be the cayenne (turbo if possible). and I've driven boxters but not the cayenne. Thats how strongly I feel about it.

just my two-peneth...


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

Just swapped my 2000 boxster 2.7 for a new 3.2 dsg TT , and to be honest I am having lots more fun with the TT , the Boxster was over rated in my opinion :roll:


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Definitely the C4S... looks miles better with much more road presence and will be hit less by depreciation.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Loz180 said:


> ......
> I'm an air cooled fan I must confess. .....


Pun intended? :lol: 

(Sorry, no useful input to the debate but this just caught my attention :roll: )


----------

